# Listening to your music instead of other people music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This morning i'm listening to Burrial Room my noise sludge band from the 90''
2 long jams lo-lo-fi, crusty as you can get think Gore from netherlands noise-rock icon
and A.N.P absolut null punkt (from zeni geva frontman first band) your close to 
what it sound like.

Slow pac muddy drony , yep i will ask a friend to do me a page for this project.
:tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I read your post while listening to Bach Violin Concerti (played by the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment on a Virgin Classics CD) over Sennheiser headphones. Why don't I envy you your noise experience?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> I read your post while listening to Bach Violin Concerti (played by the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment on a Virgin Classics CD) over Sennheiser headphones. Why don't I envy you your noise experience?


:lol: :lol:

But, I do enjoy listening to my own music. I prefer to play it live, even to just myself, versus listening back on a recording, though!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Listening to my own music is fun and makes me all nostalgic. It reminds me of the time when I had plenty of free time and was actually doing creative things. It's mostly cheezy electronic music and it really makes me laugh sometimes, but it's still better than not creating anything at all.


----------

